# R.I.P Kinda Foxy Lady



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Name: Lady
Age: 28
Breed: AQHA(QH)
Dam of: 8 foals (one unregistered)
Color: Bay


This is dedicated to a great mare who faught all the way through. She was loved and knew it. It just had to be tonight, but God has a plan for all of us. It was her time to go.... I'm just sorry that she died the way she did. We were all with her till the end...I'll miss her already....


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear, she will be missed, my prayers to you and your family.

RIP Kinda Foxy Lady


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

((hugs)) for your recent loss of a beautiful horse: I have included a lovely poem - I hope it helps at this sad time...

How can I bear to lose you, 
my precious gentle one, 
to know that you will not be here 
when my day is done. 

So much of my heart, my love, 
have I given up to you, 
how then can I stand the pain 
now that your life is through.

My sorrow overwhelms me, 
the tears so freely flow,
how can I carry on my life, 
with a heart that's laden so. 

Then the answer comes to me 
from the stillness in my soul, 
remembering the love we shared 
will help to make me whole. 

I'll hold you in a special place, 
so deep within my heart, 
and in these loving memories, 
we'll never be apart. 

You will not be so far away, 
your presence I will feel. 
I'll wrap myself in memory
and slowly I will heal. 

The years we shared, the little joys, 
the laughter and the tears, 
my love for you will never die, 
but strengthen with the years. 

So fare you well, my precious love, 
I gently let you go, 
and pray to all the Gods' there be 
that you will always know, 

I loved you so, 
my little one, that love will never cease, 
I gave you warmth, I gave you love, 
and now I give you peace 

by Unknown..


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so sorry for your loss. They have a way of getting into your heart and soul.


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

R.I.P Lady
You never said "I'm leaving" You never said goodbye. You were gone before I knew it And only god knew why A million times I needed you A million times I cried If love alone could have saved you You never would have died. In life I loved you dearly In death I love you still In my heart you hold a place That no one could ever fill It broke my heart to lose you But you did not go alone For part of me went with you The day that God called you home.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

R.I.P lady, so sorry for your loss


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe it's been two years.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Just remember that she now watches over your shoulder and protects your other horses <3


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear. They are never easy to lose.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. 'She was loved, and she knew it' take pride and comfort in that. Says alot about you both.


----------

